# Replacing ankle strap on my burton mission



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Local Burton dealer might have, or fixmybindings.com or some major rental shops. Theres also some spares on burton.com.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

My straps do this too but if I push them down to hook around the toe strap or up around the highback they keep the footbed clear. If I'm too lazy to do any of those I can usually finesse my foot through with a toe first twist. If I store them in a done up position then it's even worse. Maybe pinning them in an way open position will set the memory of the plastic to stay open? 

Kind of a few things to try before you throw money at this non-problem.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

freshy said:


> My straps do this too but if I push them down to hook around the toe strap or up around the highback they keep the footbed clear. If I'm too lazy to do any of those I can usually finesse my foot through with a toe first twist. If I store them in a done up position then it's even worse. Maybe pinning them in an way open position will set the memory of the plastic to stay open?
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of a few things to try before you throw money at this non-problem.




I have doing all you just wrote for the past 4 years. I am not getting younger , I have looked closely at my friends strap, what burton did was making the plastic thickness in a certain point thinner, and by that it just stays “normally open”, a clever simple solution to other brands btw tackling this problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Rip154 said:


> Local Burton dealer might have, or fixmybindings.com or some major rental shops. Theres also some spares on burton.com.




My question is, will they actually fit? 
I’ll take a look at fixmybindings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

yoav said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I’ve decided to stay with my 2015 mission, and if you look closely
> 
> ...




This is the flex strap I was talking about. Not really money right? 10$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

yoav said:


> This is the flex strap I was talking about. Not really money right? 10$
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Forgot the link:

https://www.fixmybinding.com/collections/ankle-sliders/products/burton-ankle-flex-sliders-pair


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

yoav said:


> Rip154 said:
> 
> 
> > Local Burton dealer might have, or fixmybindings.com or some major rental shops. Theres also some spares on burton.com.
> ...


They will fit, Burton had a major change, but it was a few years earlier. Everything else should be compatible.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Imho there is an more elegant and cheaper solution that will also tackle 2 other issues. Make a loop of some stiffer cord that attaches at the larger hole on each ratchet.

Solutions:
1 Grab the loop and hold both straps out of the way to set your boot in the binding.
2 Coming hot in to the lift line or wherever, reach down and a little tug and you are instantly unstrapped.
3 In deeeep power, you biff, its easier to get out of yer bindings whether stuck or in a tree well


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

That’s actually what another friend got on his Rome bindings, a strap pulling the ankle strap out of the way to stay open, I can improvise on this method easily with a military elastic cord pulling out... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

